# Daniel Craig is reprising James Bond role again



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Due for release later this year,'Quantum of Solace' will be the title of the next James Bond film,with Daniel Craig cast in the lead role again.
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080124/ap_en_mo/movies_bond_film


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I might be wrong but won't this be the first actual "Sequel" ever for a Bond movie?? There are some that reference things from his past, or past movies, but to specifically reference non-recurring characters (Blowfeld, Q, M, Felix Lighter, etc.) and start only an hour after the last one left off has to be a first.

As for Craig, I thought he did a passable job with the role and I'll be interested to see if he improves on his 2nd go around. I thought that he was somewhere between Pierce Brosnan and Roger Moore (in the earlier ones, he was pretty pansy-ish and lame in the last few he did), and no where near Connery.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Who could ever be as good as Connery? ~drools~


----------



## SatelliteJim (Mar 3, 2006)

Connery was and still is my favorite Bond. I thought Moore was good but, didn't come across as being a cold killer that 007 is supposed to be. Moore was more debonair. Brosnan was quite a bit in the Moore type of Bond but maybe a bit more rugged. Timothy Dalton was ok but, didn't set the world on fire. And George Lazenby was decent. As for Craig, he's much closer to Connery than any of the others in the way he plays Bond. He's rugged, has a cold look to him but, and to me he comes across quite well as being "licensed to kill". And I expect him to be more so in the next film. He got burned by falling for that girl and I think this is where James Bond will become what we've seen of him in all these years. He'll bed down any woman if it will help him attain the goal of his mission and he'll never be taken in by love again.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

With respect to that foot chase of Casino Royale, I wasn't sure if that was 007 or the Six Million Dollar Bionic Superman. 

One of the reasons I don't like that movie.

--- CHAS


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

I was prepared to hate the new Bond and the movie, but I gotta say I really did enjoy both. I appreciated that they kind of finally played it straight up like an action/mystery plot, not a comedy/action which a lot of them had become, too many winks at the camera etc...I want serious, darker, and more spy thriller type movies from the franchise.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

HIPAR said:


> With respect to that foot chase of Casino Royale, I wasn't sure if that was 007 or the Six Million Dollar Bionic Superman.
> 
> One of the reasons I don't like that movie.
> 
> --- CHAS


You know, the first time I saw it I thought the same way, that it was just WAY over the top, and then I remebered it was a Bond movie and thought: they've done worse (the Space Shuttle battle in Moonraker has to be one of the most ridiculous IMO). Since then it kind of grew on me. Some of the stunts in that part are really wild.

My personal Bond ranking:

1) Connery (can there be any doubt?)
tie 2) Brosnan 
tie 2) Early Roger Moore, particularly "Live and Let Die"
4) Lazenby 
5) Daniel Craig (he's only done one so we'll see if he gets better or not)
6) Late Roger Moore
7) Timothy Dalton (I actually stopped watching Bond movies when he was doing them, and I'm a huge Bond fan!)


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

I want 007 back to his basics; a politically incorrect lethal campaign against an organization, absolutely corrupted with evil, of ambition and with means to create intergalactic disorder. Resurrect SPECTRE commanded by the most demented Ernst Stravro Blofeld the sickest minds of moviedom can conceive. Forget those mundane petty extortion plots.

Sign me up for the Revenge department.

--- CHAS


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

HIPAR said:


> I want 007 back to his basics; a politically incorrect lethal campaign against an organization, absolutely corrupted with evil, of ambition and with means to create intergalactic disorder. Resurrect SPECTRE commanded by the most demented Ernst Stravro Blofeld the sickest minds of moviedom can conceive. Forget those mundane petty extortion plots.
> 
> Sign me up for the Revenge department.
> 
> --- CHAS


As long as they include the gratuitous sex and bring back the silhouettes of dancing naked women in the opening credits I second that motion!


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Quantum of Solace is a stupid James Bond movie name. It won't mean anything to Joe average American. COuld possibly kill the movie.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

dmspen said:


> Quantum of Solace is a stupid James Bond movie name. It won't mean anything to Joe average American. COuld possibly kill the movie.


Being an 'Average American' it means nothing to me. Maybe it will all make sense when I see the film. But, maybe it won't.

--- CHAS


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

HIPAR said:


> Being an 'Average American' it means nothing to me. Maybe it will all make sense when I see the film. But, maybe it won't.
> 
> --- CHAS


I wouldn't be surprised if they change by the time it hits theaters, at least in the US, too many teenagers won't see it because it sounds like a science class! :grin:


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I wonder if this will delay the release of the film.

http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/news/ap/20080424/120905802000.html


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> My personal Bond ranking:
> 
> 1) Connery (can there be any doubt?)
> tie 2) Brosnan
> ...


For me the order would be:

1) Connery
2) Brosnan
3) Dalton ( he plays it more like the character in the books )
4) Craig
5) Moore
6) Lazenby


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Connery
Connery
Connery


----------



## tgr131 (Apr 9, 2007)

Lazenby was the definitive Bond.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I didn't catch this thread the first time around, and must say that I absolutely loved Craig's Bond. I'm looking forward to Act II.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

Connery
Lazenby
Also rans

--- CHAS


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah I too think Craig accounted for himself fairly well.............On to the next chapter...


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I caught about an hour of Casino Royale last night - Craig really does make a good Bond. 

I don't remember catching this the first time around, but the way they filmed it with the way the camera pans and zooms and even the lens filters makes it look like an older Bond movie, which is kinda neat.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

tcusta00 said:


> I caught about an hour of Casino Royale last night - Craig really does make a good Bond.
> 
> I don't remember catching this the first time around, but the way they filmed it with the way the camera pans and zooms and even the lens filters makes it look like an older Bond movie, which is kinda neat.


Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't Casino Royale originally the first in the series of Bond stories? Having the film look like an "old" Bond movie would make sense if true. And I agree....it was kinda neat.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

elaclair said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't Casino Royale originally the first in the series of Bond stories?


It was indeed, and it was even made into a movie starring David Niven, but more as a comedy. The rights were tied up for decades until finally freed to remake the movie in the serious tone it was intended.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

LOCODUDE said:


> Yeah I too think Craig accounted for himself fairly well.............On to the next chapter...


Agreed, didn't expect to like him, but he played it straight and serious, which is what I think the series should be, more thriller and mystery, less camp and ridiculous over the top stuff.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Sony Pictures has the official site for the film online now.
The second link is for the U.S. version of the site.

http://www.007.com/
http://www.007.com/site/flash_en.html


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Another trailer ( 1 minute,56 seconds ) for the film is now running on Yahoo.

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1809961074/trailer


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

[
As for Craig, I thought he did a passable job with the role and I'll be interested to see if he improves on his 2nd go around. I thought that he was somewhere between Pierce Brosnan and Roger Moore (in the earlier ones, he was pretty pansy-ish and lame in the last few he did), and no where near Connery.[/QUOTE]

And he cant drive a car with a manual transmission! They had to use an Astin Martin with an automatic trans! The rest of the bonds used a manual tranny.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

The trailer for "Quantum of Solace" showed before the Dark Knight and looks pretty good. It sounds like Bond is going a bit rouge again in his quest for vengence. Should be interesting...

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1809961074/trailer


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I also saw the movie theater trailer this weekend for "Quantum of Solace". The thing looks pretty good and I am a "trailer skeptic". 

Daniel Craig kind of reminds of Sean Connery in Dr. No and Goldfinger.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The film is beginning to get some promo spots on national TV.There was an ad for it on the FOX network a few minutes ago.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The official site for the film now has release dates listed for the US and UK.
November 14 in the US.
October 31 in the UK.

http://www.007.com/


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Worldwide/International release date list for the film at the following link.

http://007.com/international/


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

On another James Bond related note,Amazon is selling a Collector's Set on DVD,containing all 21 Bond films,from 'Dr. No' through 'Casino Royale'.Price range varies from $119.99 to $216.99,for new and used boxed sets.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000V3JGI8/ref=nosim/?tag=sonypicturese-20%26lohs296=spde


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Another new trailer is now online for the film.

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1809961074/video/9655524


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Someone really likes James Bond ... or Daniel Craig!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Someone really likes James Bond ... or Daniel Craig!


:lol: 
Longtime Bond fan from many moons ago over here,if you haven't noticed.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I am a Bond fan but I must say that I have not seen that many of them. I have seen all of Brosnon's Bond films and except for Die Another Day I loved all of them. I have seen a few with Sean Connery and Roger Moore and they were really good to. I am going to try to watch them all. I have the first 2 from Connery on my netflix list. I never heard of any Bond films with Lazenby in them. Guess I need to get up to date on the Bond films.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

joshjr said:


> I am a Bond fan but I must say that I have not seen that many of them. I have seen all of Brosnon's Bond films and except for Die Another Day I loved all of them. I have seen a few with Sean Connery and Roger Moore and they were really good to. I am going to try to watch them all. I have the first 2 from Connery on my netflix list. I never heard of any Bond films with Lazenby in them. Guess I need to get up to date on the Bond films.


George Lazenby did only one film, "On Her Majesty's Secret Service".


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The latest Bond girl is proud of her "little oddity".

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/gemmaarterton_blog.html


----------



## Cmnore (Sep 22, 2008)

dmspen said:


> Quantum of Solace is a stupid James Bond movie name. It won't mean anything to Joe average American. COuld possibly kill the movie.


I believe that QUANTUM is indeed that evil organization that the prior poster was looking for.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I think Clive Owen would have been a great Bond in the Connery vein.


----------



## mercator1 (Sep 11, 2008)

I think Casino Royale was the best Bond flick ever. The reason, for me, is that t hey took out all the campy crap. It was the first Bond true action movie. No ridiculous AMC cars turning into planes or subs or whatever. I'm anxious to see the next one.


----------

